# Hi =]



## Maze

Hi, I'm from brighton and i currently have 4 mice, 2 of which i got from dom & fae and the other
2 from Rachael (angelmouse) thanks again to both of you for them they're lovely! 
i've got a fuzzy banded hairless called misty, a BEC called Pinkie, a blue varigated called Flitter and a black tan
called Rolo. 
But I fell into the trap and now I want to get even more! And I decided Im going to start breeding soon but
I've found it so hard finding the colours I want :roll:.
Anyway, look forward to talking about mice with you all and maybe I'll find some mice here  
Thanks!


----------



## Paul

Hi Maze,

Welcome to the forum. This site has been excellent for getting the colours I needed, so I'm sure you'll be tempted by all sorts!

Paul


----------



## Angelmouse

Hey welcome! 
Glad the girls are doing well, post some pics I'd love to see how they have turned out


----------



## sasandcol

Welcome!! I'm only down the road from you in Eastbourne. I also got mice from Dom and Fae. If you do start breeding, you can count on me as a customer. HeHe. Good luck


----------



## Maze

Wicked! a first customer and havent even started yet  lol.
And I will post pics soon!


----------



## DomLangowski

Hey welcome to our forum, glad you joined.


----------



## dangermouse

hiyas........................


----------



## Peteyandthegang

Welcome!


----------



## Maze

Thank you for all the welcomes!


----------



## Ruthy

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## XxFaexX

Heya...good to see you here


----------



## Maze

Thanks! And congrats


----------



## MrnMrs mice Mousery

hiya maze, welcome to the forum  P.S i like your little display pic lol


----------

